# Did I hurt my lipo pack?



## buckeye bullet (May 26, 2009)

I've always raced nitro until recently I bought a Slash. My local hobby shop sold me a thunder power 2s 7.4v lipo pack (5400mah). also purcashed a dynamite vision peak charger. I am running a stock motor and esc. I charged the battery at a 2amp setting before the race and ran 3 six minute heat races with at least 20 minutes of charging between heats. In the six minute feature the pack went dead at the end of the race. I charged the battery today and ran the truck for about 4 minutes and everything seemed ok. Did I screw myself? Am I charging the pack correctly? I do have the charger on lipo setting and letting the charger go through its complete cycle initially. any input would be appreciated. Thanks


----------



## TOYMINATOR (Apr 21, 2004)

as long as you stop when the truck starts loosing punch you will be fine. we run them for 20 min or so(until the truck gets slow),when they go dead we re-charge them. just dont leave them plugged in over night that would be a big oops.mine are 5200 mah I charge them at 5.2 amps.


----------



## CustomWire (Jan 12, 2009)

if your charging at 2amps betwen racing sounds to me like your never gettin to fll charge in a short time .. 5400 pack push them amps to 5 when charging it .. and make sure your charger does lipo. dont chrage with a normal charge like for SUB Cs ... 
as the pack is charging the mah will go up and the amps will go down .. thats good way to know how close to charged you are ....


----------



## nitro4294 (Oct 15, 2004)

*With that charger and battery, It can easily be charged at 5 amps between races. You will not have the risk of running it below 6 volts that way.With the 1C rule, you can charge a 5400 pack at 5.4 amps safely.*


----------



## JJohnston (Apr 26, 2009)

nitro4294 said:


> *With that charger and battery, It can easily be charged at 5 amps between races. You will not have the risk of running it below 6 volts that way.With the 1C rule, you can charge a 5400 pack at 5.4 amps safely.*


+1 

charge at 5 amps. You are not completely charging the pack.


----------

